# parts4euro is fake or scam????



## mhatem (Jun 4, 2015)

I am from Egypt and I ordered an item from parts4euro after placing the order i sent them multiple emails but they never replied any help please?


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry man maybe they never got payment thats y they dont reply n just so u know most European n American sites dont want to deal with Asians n African i have experienced that myself so am 110% sure....
I pray that that stops, just bcoz Nigerians r con artist doesnt mean that everyone in Africa is.
Cheers bro

VW Bora V5, AGZ, 99, 5speed Manual Tranny.


----------



## jabbar_33 (Apr 23, 2015)

did you get them finally? I may place a order to them this month, just find your thread and worried about it. Im from China.


----------

